# After workout meal from Tesco?



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

After the gym, I normally go into tesco and buy tuna sandwiches, good source of protein. However, I'm getting really damn sick of them. Any suggestions what I can buy from there for a good source of protein and something I don't have to cook?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cooked chicken.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

A cooked chicken


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pack of cooked chicken and a Mars refuel.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Protein shake


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

If your bulking treat yourself to a kfc......

Gladiator meal 1100 cals

Just done one of these bad boy and with extras reckon 1,300 cals easily.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Why are you going to Tesco's after every work out?

Why not just neck a shake or go home and get some thing? Going to Tesco's every time sound a expensive way to things doesn't it?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Pack of cooked chicken and a Mars refuel.


A mars refuel?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> A mars refuel?


A Mars bar milkshake


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Why are you going to Tesco's after every work out?
> 
> Why not just neck a shake or go home and get some thing? Going to Tesco's every time sound a expensive way to things doesn't it?


I hate cooking and without sounding arrogant, I have a pretty good job so money isn't that important. Much prefer convenience than having something ready to eat than cook


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

wow you dnt wanna cook your food... you'll go far...

try monster munch?

serious note

I prep most of my grub the night before so basically cooking once...

have a shake on way back from gym and then heat up post workout meal when you get in... job done!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

mlc2010 said:


> A mars refuel?


Yeah man. Awesome post workout.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> I hate cooking and without sounding arrogant, I have a pretty good job so money isn't that important. Much prefer convenience than having something ready to eat than cook


If your after convenience arn't shakes the easy answer? Money might not be important but there are better things to spend it on than tescos sandwiches..

Pre-prep some chicken and heat them up when you get in?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> I hate cooking and without sounding arrogant, I have a pretty good job so money isn't that important. Much prefer convenience than having something ready to eat than cook


Gonna have to start doing that as I'm eating too many damn sandwiches, and I love chicken. I'd rather just eat fresh chicken throughout the day. I reckon I could do in a whole chicken per day


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Milk.

Hard boiled eggs from the salad bar.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Back in the day, we would start work at 8.00am, finish at 5.30pm, straight in the gym for 2 hours, then in the pub for the rest of the night, and you know what we did grow muscle, i dont know how but we did, so the answer lies in the pub lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol employee a cook to come in once a week and cook up a load of meals and freeze them down.

.....I'll do it £100 a day with a xmas bonus.

Seriously, put a few hours a side on weekend and plan your food. Takes a tiny amount of effort to cook rice, chicken, eggs. Along with nuts, milk and some fruit it's all yoi could want post work out.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

100 g pack of chicken

lucozade


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Tesco's for a post workout meal, only if I've forgotten my shaker and then I can be home in 5 minutes

View attachment 104257


2 scoops of whey in a sandwich bag just add water, whey and shake....... DONE


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fullhouse said:


> Tesco's for a post workout meal, only if I've forgotten my shaker and then I can be home in 5 minutes
> 
> View attachment 104257
> 
> ...


Get yourself one of those Tupperware beakers with a screw top... great for whey. Always have one with 100g in sat in the car.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Get yourself one of those Tupperware beakers with a screw top... great for whey. Always have one with 100g in sat in the car.


Found this easier I bag up 2 weeks worth and stick the bag into the shaker.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

if money aint a problem hire a cook


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Tesco's for a post workout meal, only if I've forgotten my shaker and then I can be home in 5 minutes
> 
> View attachment 104257
> 
> ...


Awr no taps in your gym?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> Awr no taps in your gym?


Yes I don't bring water with me


----------

